# Please Help - 7 month old 102 fever no other symptoms



## wflcpw (Dec 4, 2006)

besides irritability. What should I do? I am worried for my babe. Not Vaxed.


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

can you get the fever to come down? have you tried a tepid bath? could it be teething? you say no other symptoms, any?

I don't remember what age I did tylonol or motrin but if you aren't against I might go that route, need to get dosage though, I have no idea. Fever reducers might not be what others would suggest but I always erred on the side of caution when their temps got high.


----------



## wflcpw (Dec 4, 2006)

He could be teething, but he was so irritable all throught he night, he would nurse, then scream nad not nurse - maybe ears? He cried and screamed all night - no other visible symptoms. I just want to cry - but that could be from lack of sleep as well.


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm a slow typer and it looks like you are still on line,

things to consider, how long has the fever been at 102? where are you taking the temp? can you get it to come down with the bath?

do you have a ped or primary? would consider calling them when they open and seeing if you can make a walk in when they open up so they can take a look in his ears, hadn't thought of that one.

I don't think 102 would be an ER unless he was limp rag but would follow up


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

hugs! lack of sleep on your end can make things worse, hang in there, try and get the fever down, put him in the tub or sponge him, if you give him water besides BM, maybe see if he will take a couple sips of water not too cold but not too hot either.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

102 is not really a high fever at all and I don't see why you are worried. And with irritability, he is most likely fighting some virus. I would do nothing at all. He will get over it.

Fever is enough of a symptom where he doesn't need anything else. You can see that he is sick and trying to get well. That's why he has a fever. Let his body do what it is supposed to do to heal him again.

Nursing is the best. Not forcing him to eat ever, because he needs all his strength to get rid of the virus.

And the fact that he is not vaccinated should not be a concern. It is a bonus for him because he does not deal with a compromised immune system. Did you think that if he were vaccinated he'd never come down with a fever?

Most vaccinated kids get sick just the same, maybe even more often and longer.

So, the best treatment is TLC and just make sure he gets some liquid, (that includes breast milk) every hour or so.

One wet diaper in a 24 hour period shows that he is not dehydrated and getting enough fluid. So keep track of it.


----------



## Beth-TX (Jun 11, 2002)

I understand why you're worried--it's worrying any time your baby is not feeling well and you just want to do anything you can to make him feel better.

I would suggest you look up "fever" at askdrsears.com. It may calm your fears. 102 is high-ish, but not dangerous. It's likely that whatever he has just needs to run its course.

Do you have anybody who could come over and hold him while you take a nap? Lack of sleep + worry are a hard package to deal with. If you can get some rest, I think you'll be able to handle this better.

Take care and try not to fret too much.









peace, Beth


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

It's hard when they're sick, but really I wouldn't worry at all. Just keep nursing.

-Angela


----------



## GradysMom (Jan 7, 2007)

me too ... ds is 8 1/2 month with 102.2 and we were supposed to leave town today.

do we go?
do we seek the ped.

no other symptoms. not listless, kind happy, active, slept unusually well and was sleeping through his fever even...







:


----------



## wflcpw (Dec 4, 2006)

I know I shouldn't worry - but he is all out of sorts. he is VERY fussy, clingy, irritable, won't smile, won't eat, hesitates to nurse, but will with coaxing wants to just lay on me and sleep. His ears are fine, so not ears.
Just a temp and all the other symptoms. I guess I worry BECAUSE there aren't any other visible symptoms, ie. a cold, diarrhea, vomiting, ect.
I mention unvax only so no one thinks it's a vax reaction.
He is SO sad and I feel so bad, I just cry with him.
Thanks for the support.....
Should I give Motrin for pain? Just curious


----------



## GradysMom (Jan 7, 2007)

i tried tylenol... but he hates the taste - most came back out


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I see no purpose in going to a ped. in this case. But I would only go if there was something specific I wanted from them.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Dd has had several bugs with no other symptom than fever. IME they pass in a few days.

-Angela


----------



## gibsonsmom (May 21, 2004)

Fevers can be super scary adn an unhappy baby can really stress you out.
I would say if there are no other symptoms then let the fever do it´s job. Fever is actaully the body working to correct something. With my DS and DH when they are feverish I snuggle them up in a blanket, not super tight or swaddled or anything, just enough so they sweat it out a little. It seems to help.

Also, when the fever has been going on for say the entire day, with my DS, i get his hair wet and let it dry naturally, no towelling off, just all wet and that seems to help wick away the heat for a little while and usually gives him a repreive so he can nap. Then he feels better.

Good luck.


----------



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

We just had this happen to my 7 month old boy. He also had very little appetite. It turned out to be a UTI. From what I've read many fevers with no other symptoms are UTIs. So I would take him to the ped!


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abigail_b* 
We just had this happen to my 7 month old boy. He also had very little appetite. It turned out to be a UTI. From what I've read many fevers with no other symptoms are UTIs. So I would take him to the ped!


Oh my goodness, I would have had my kids at the peds all the time if every time they had a little fever I thought of UTI. That never even crossed my mind and they grew up just fine. Now my grand kids have fevers every so often, no ped needed. Let the body do the job. Even a UTI can resolve itself with lots of fluid.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GradysMom* 
i tried tylenol... but he hates the taste - most came back out

Smart kid! Tylenol is processed in the liver.


----------



## wflcpw (Dec 4, 2006)

I took him it - he was so miserable. No ear problems or throat. They wanted to cath him to check for UTI, I said no. He is not circd and frankly, I don't trust them with his penis for somthing that is a "could be". He is still so miserable, slight fever now - 100.5, but wants me - all the time. I'll keep you posted.
Motrin over tylenol????? If he seems to need it???


----------



## beanbean (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wflcpw* 
I took him it - he was so miserable. No ear problems or throat. They wanted to cath him to check for UTI, I said no. He is not circd and frankly, I don't trust them with his penis for somthing that is a "could be". He is still so miserable, slight fever now - 100.5, but wants me - all the time. I'll keep you posted.
Motrin over tylenol????? If he seems to need it???

Studies have shown that fever reducers actually can prolong illness, assuming this _is_ an illness and not just teeth. I can't see him actually "needing" anything, to be honest. I know it's hard to see our children feeling miserable, but try to just let this run its course and let his immune system do its work.


----------

